# Channel Comparison Chart



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

I really like the Channel Comparison Chart.
I recently switched from Dish to DirecTV and I'm lost as to where the channels are. I'd love to see the channel numbers added to the chart.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Eric, and thanks for the comments, channel numbers for both E* and D* would make the chart look too busy, I think, but it might be added in the future. If you want the D* line up Click Here


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2002)

I just put together lineup for print on three pages. It's to long to print one column, so I put two columns on page. It's PDF and you can get it here www.mindspring.com/~petra...lineup.pdf .


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

Steve,

Now that you've cleaned up the Channel comparison chart, how 'bout adding those channel numbers?

Eric


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

Sure, Ill see how it looks. I dont have the time right now but I should have it done within the next day or so.


----------

